# Algae removing products?



## RoxMad (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a 10 gallon tank and since I've moved home from college I have it by a window. I have the algae problem pretty controlled, but I wondered if adding something like API AlgaeFix to the tank would be harmful to my fish? I thought I had heard that it would coagulate the algae and could harm my little buddy, and I don't want to have any of that. My nitrates climbed a little (I believe from the algae), but we're only at 20 ppm, not in the danger zone, and it's not climbing. I've been scrubbing the tank walls every few days when I see a little growth just to keep things under control, and it's working pretty well, but I would like to add something to eliminate it totally, if it won't hurt my fish. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Cat696 (Apr 27, 2011)

if ypu don't have plants or inverts, you should be fine with using a good algae controler. but do your research on the product first! Your best bet, would be to get the tank away from the window.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Rox. I like to control algae the natural way by adding some fast growing stem plants that will use up the available nutrients in the tank.

A 10 G is pretty small, but you might try planting some Pennywort. It's a fast grower and will compete with the algae for food.

BBradbury


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just cut your lighting time.


----------



## RoxMad (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the help, guys! I actually can't move the tank, because we don't have space for him anywhere else. But, I did find some black matting board to put behind the tank to block out some of the sun, so we'll see how that works. I can't plant/add fish to my tank because I train my fish, so I'm moving equipment in and out of the tank every day. I'm a little concerned about stressing the other fish out if I did add them, and I think Russ would be jealous/aggressive to other fish, since he's shown tendencies towards that before with fish in other tanks near him. I'll try controlling the lighting time as well. My sister used API Algae Fix in her tank with her Parrots, and they are getting along fine and it's doing a good job. Anyone heard anything bad about this product?


----------

